# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Per Nenen! - Kipling, Poe, Heine!

## Dita

*Rudyard Kipling*


*O MADRE MIA*


Se morissi impiccato sopra il colle, 
o madre mia, 
io bene so chi sempre mi amerebbe, 
o madre mia! 

Se morissi gettato in fondo al mare, 
o madre mia, 
io bene so chi sempre piangerebbe, 
o madre mia! 

E, se lanima a me fosse dannata, 
so chi, pregando, allor mi salverebbe, 
o madre mia! 



*Edgar Allan Poe


da " Il corvo  e altre poesie "

A MIA MADRE*


Poiché io sento che lassù nei cieli
gli angeli mormorano l'un l'altro
tra le parole infiammate d'amore
non posso trovarne una più sacra
di " madre ", da gran tempo io chiamo
con questo dolce nome te che sei
per me più che una madre e adesso riempi
il cuore del mio cuore dove Morte 
ti pose liberando al tempo stesso
l'anima cara della mia Virginia.
Mia madre quella vera, morta presto
per me fu solo madre e invece tu
sei madre di colei che amai di cuore
e più dell'altra madre mi sei cara 
per quell'infinità per cui la sposa
mi era più cara della stessa vita


* si tratta della madre della moglie di Poe, Virgina morta a soli 26 anni



*Heinrich Heine


CERCAI  LAMORE*

Illuso e folle, un dì tabbandonai, 
volevo andare fino in capo al mondo 
tentando se trovassi mai lamore 
per abbracciarlo con tutto il mio amore. 

Cercai lamore per tutte le strade, 
tesi le braccia ad ogni porta chiusa 
mendicando elemosina damore, 
ma non ebbi che beffe, odio, disprezzo.

E sempre erravo, in cerca dellamore, 
in cerca dellamore e sempre invano, 
finchè tornai a casa triste e stanco. 

Ed ecco, mi venisti incontro, e vidi 
Brillare nei tuoi occhi il dolce amore 
Che così a lungo ero andato io cercando.

----------

